# Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?



## mj23 (9. September 2005)

Hallo Forum.

Vielleicht wird euch meine folgende Frage etwas dumm vorkommen, aber die Antwort wei0ß ich wirklich nicht.

Ich hatte eben ein Gespräch mit unserem Praktikanten, dabei ging es ums Essen. Ich erzählte ihm, daß ich Thunfisch Pizza gegessen habe, daraufhin meinte er, ob ich denn nicht wüsste, daß Delfine beim Thunfischfang getötet werden. Ich antwortete, "mein Thunfisch wurde mit der Angel gefangen" . Dies war natürlich Spaß.
Was wir uns jetzt hier fragen ist, beissen Delfine auf Angelköder, oder sind sie so intelligent, daß sie merken/wissen wobei es handelt und so den Köder ignorieren.

Da hätte ich ja nun wirklich absolut keine Lust drauf. Aber ich denke , daß die wirklich intelligent genug sind.


Gruß
mj23


----------



## wodibo (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Also 100 pro könnte ich es nicht verneinen. Allerdings interessiere ich mich sehr für BG und LBG, hab aber noch nie gehört das ein Delfin gebissen hat.


----------



## FischFan (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Tja Moin ersma,

eigentlich ja mj28 oder ? 
Delphine und Wale sind in der Lage ihre Beute über Sonar zu orten. Sie können sogar im Boden eingegrabene Plattfische ausfindig machen. Funktioniert wohl so ähnlich wie ein Echolot, nur um Welten sensibler
Da lebender KöFi eh tabu ist, gibts da ehr keine Probs. Ob sie allerdings tote Fische fressen weis ich nicht. Blech garantiert nicht !
Robben wurde jedenfalls schon tot aufgefunden mit abgerissenen, verschluckten Makrelenvorfächern . 
Wahrscheinlich hingen an denen dann wohl auch noch lebende Makrelen die so eine leichte Beute waren.
Vergleichbares von bei uns auch vorkommenden Schweinswalen habe ich noch nicht gehört.  Gott sei Dank, ansonsten würde die Angelei wohl auch sehr in Misskredit geraten.
Also immer schön alle mitgebrachten Angelhaken wieder mit nach haus nehmen #6 

Gruß FischFan


----------



## mj23 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

danke schonmal für die antworten.

bin auch der meinung, daß man sich da keine sorgen machen sollte.

mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das dieses thema doch eigentlich ins big game gehört. weil wenn es dieses problem gibt, dann wohl am ehesten dort.
kann man das thema verschieben?

p.s. die 23 soll nicht mein alter representieren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Habs verschoben.


----------



## gdno (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

hallo lute 
also ich hab schon mal gehört das beim mefoangeln in der ostsee die ein oder andere robbe gehakt wurde aber 100%ig kann ich da keine quellen angeben.ich denke schon das wenn mann es drauf anlegt es durchaus möglich ist delphine zu haken ob das allerdings aus versehen möglich ist kann ich nicht sagen



gruß euer gdno


----------



## plattform7 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

ich persönlich habe noch nie gehört, dass beim BigGame mal zufällig ein Delfin gebissen hat... Was Eurer Praktikant meint ist bestimmt nicht auf "Angeln mit einer Rute" bezogen... Fakt ist, dass viele Delfine in den Fischernetzen beim Fang von allem Möglichen (auch Thunfisch) quallvoll veränden... Aber sonst glaube ich das eher nicht....


----------



## mj23 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

das mit netzen ist klar, bei uns ist halte die frage aufgekommen, ob delfine auch an die angel gehen.


----------



## Fabio (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

ich habe mal gesehen wie einheimische angler, ich glaube es war eine sendung über irgendein afrikanisches oder arabisches??? Land, grosse thunfische mit handleinen fingen,dass problem war das die vorkommenden schwertwale die thunfische noch vor der landung gefressen haben, aber die köpfe haben sie übriglassen, weil sie wussten das die sache buchstäblich einen haken hatte. ich denke delphine sind da nicht anders.


----------



## Laksos (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Vor paar Jahren einem offenen Kleinboot (IBI-Vermietung) unserer damals größeren Reiseclique mit mehreren Booten auf Langeland passiert:

Dorsch wird ziemlich zügig nach oben gekurbelt - Kapitaler Schweinswal folgt dem gehakten Dorsch im Affentempo - Schweinswal knallt mit voller Geschwindigkeit von unten gegen das Boot und Außenborder, so daß beide Teile hinten richtig durch den Wumms angehoben werden. Höllenschreck für die 2 Mann im Boot!  

Der hatte sich wohl vertan....; ob er letzlich aber tatsächlich gebissen hätte, wenn er schneller gewesen wäre, keine Ahnung. |rolleyes


----------



## mj23 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

wow, da bringt der thread ja jetzt auch schöne geschichten mit sich.
mich würd das schon ziemlich ärgern, wenn ich gerade einen thunfisch ziehe und dabei merke wie er quasi immer leichter wird. aber so'n kopf ist ja auch nicht schlecht #t


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Hatte auch ein Schweinswalerlebnis im Kleinen Belt vor Als:
Gewitter gewesen mit schönen Regenschauer, also rein in die Bootskajüte.
War schon nach ca. 5 - 10 Minuten wieder vorbei, also wieder raus.
Seltsame Blasgeräusche neben dem Boot liesen mich die Bordwand runtergucken, da waren so schätzungsweise 6 - 10 Schweinswale direkt neben dem Boot.
Habe in paar der bis dahin gefangenen Dorsche filert und den Walen die Gräten/Köpfe hingeworfen - wollten die aber nicht.

Als ich dann versuchsweise ein Filet reingeworfen habe, haben die das sofort genommen - die wissen scheinbar auch was gut ist ))

Die ganze Herde war über 20 Minuten am Boot, leider gelanfg nicht ein vernünftiges Foto, die tauchten zwar immer wieder am Boot auf, das aber so zu fotografieren dass man sie sehen konnte (Buckel aus dem Wasser), da war ich wohl nicht reaktionsschnell genug :-((((

Aber auf jeden Fall ein einmaliges Erlebnis!


----------



## freibadwirt (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Hallo

Habe mich mal im Jemen mit den Einheimischen Fischern über das Thema unterhaten und die Bestätigten auch das Delfine nicht an den Haken gehen . Sie werden nur ab und zu zufälig an der Schwanzflosse gehagt.
Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Sailfisch (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Sowohl bei meiner Tour nach Mexivo als auch auf den Malediven waren immer wieder Delfine am Boot.Verspielt haben sie uns eine ganze Zeit begleitet, allerdings hat keiner gebissen und sowohl die Crew auf den Malediven als auch in Mexico bestätigte, daß sie die Köder nicht nehmen. Sind halt schlaue Fischchen!


----------



## havkat (9. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Moin!

Kann ich (für mich) definitiv mit NEIN beantworten.

Weder Schweinswale noch Schwertwale am/unterm Boot interessier(t)en sich für künstliche oder natürliche Köder.

Sind zu clever und nicht rein instinktgesteuert wie Fische. Ihr Gehirn ist um einiges leistungsfähiger und erkennt den Betrug.

Füttern ohne Schnur u. Haken funzt allerdings ganz gut.

Auch wenn´s mal bei einem ausgewachsenem Orcabullen eigentlich unfreiwillig war und sein plötzliches Auftauchen direkt am Boot zunächst für etwas schwerere Hosen sorgte.


----------



## Karstein (10. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Sowohl die hunderte Jemen-Delfine wissen genauestens zwischen Frisch- und Köderfisch zu unterscheiden als auch der Karmoy-Delfin, dem wir tote Heringe zugeworfen hatten, als er uns neugierig und direkt am Boot beäugte. Warum sollten die Delfine so plump angebotene unnatürliche Köder nehmen, wenn sie jeden anderen leckeren und bewegten Frischfisch fangen können?

Absolut schlau, diese liebenswerten Säuger. Und das ist auch gut so! (wenn nur bald mal die Treibnetzfischerei abgeschaftt werden könnte... )


----------



## Karstein (10. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

PS: was sucht das Thema in "Big Game"? Sinnvoller wäre es in "Angeln allgemein"...


----------



## Birger (10. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

An alle Big-Gamer:
meint ihr, man würde einen mittleren Delfin mit der Angel bezwingen können? 
Nur für den Fall ,dass mal irgendwann ein so guter Wobbler auf den Markt kommt, der zufällig einen nicht ganz so schlauen Delfin hakt.


----------



## Lechfischer (10. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Ich hab schon mehrere Male miterlebt,wie Delfine auf lebende Köderfische gebiussen haben.


----------



## wodibo (10. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

@Birger
warum nicht??? Riesenthune und Marlins e.t.c. werden doch auch mit der Angel bezwungen. Und die sind ein bissel größer und stärker.

@Karsten
wieso in Angeln allgemein? Süßwasserdelfine gibts doch glaub ich nur in Brasilien :q


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (10. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

beim langleine fischen mit sprotten hatten wir früher in der ostsee hin und wieder mal einen schweinswal am haken.
also geht der schweinswal doch auf einen angebotenen köder.
kommt nicht oft vor.......
kommt aber vor.

wir fischten früher mit etwa 1800 haken auf lachs.

der wolfsbarsch  #h


----------



## Karstein (14. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Ok - grad vorhin live gehört, dass ein Delfin seinerzeit aktiv einen Naturköder vor Ascension Island genommen hatte. Wurde natürlich schonendst releast.


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Ich habe 1980 bei Thunfischangeln vor Gran Canaria einen jungen Delfin aus einer großen Delfinherde versehentlich an der lebenden Makrele gehakt. Das Ergebnis war, dass sich sofort mehrere Alttiere des Junden annahmen, ihn anhoben und mit viel Karacho vom Boot wegzogen, einige alte Tiere aus der Herde stürzten sich auf die 130er Leine und  ondulierten etwa 150m dermaßen, dass der Kleine abgerissen wurde und 150m Leine zum
Ärger Candys, des Skippers, nur noch Schrott waren.


----------



## Robster (21. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Hallo!!!

Hab in einem alten Angelbuch mal Bilder von mit der Angel gefangenen Delfine gesehen, diese wurden allerdings mit Absicht gefangen! Köder war wohl ein lebender Köderfisch.
Das Buch stammt wohl aus den 50er oder 60er Jahren.

Gruss Robster


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (28. September 2005)

*AW: Beissen Delfine auf Angelköder?*

Leider muss ich sagen das mir 2 Fälle bekannt sind wo Clubmitglieder( BGFCD) auf Ascension und den Azoren Delfine gehakt und ans Boot gebracht haben (Das Geschrei des Tieres ist beiden durch Mark+Bein gegangen!! )Zum Glück konnten beide nur leicht verletzt released werden.Die Captains hatten die Vermutung das die Tiere durch die Sauerstoffperlen des Schraubenwassers sowohl in der optischen Wahrnehmung als auch in der Ortung über Sonar gestört wurden.Ansonsten kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen das Delfine wie gerade vor 4 Wochen von uns in Mexiko erlebt(Fotos folgen !!) den Life Bait (10 Pfund Skipjack Tuna ) wie die Katze mit der Maus totspielen in dem sie ihn immer ausserhalb der Reichweite des Hakens langsam massakrieren.


----------

